# Premiumstatus nicht auf der Hauptseite



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Tag.

Ich war gerade auf der Hauptseite (Homepage mit news und so weiter) und ich werde nicht mehr als Premiummember erkannt. Ich kriege trotz des Abos Werbung angezeigt usw. Auf mybuffed funktioniert alles wie gehabt.

edit: Die Werbung ist mittlerweile wieder verschwunden.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht hatte die Session beim Refresh ein paar Infos verloren.


----------



## STURMHUND (28. März 2014)

EDIT: Freischaltung erfolgt, Dankeschön.


----------

